# Kamea ??/2006 to July 30, 2008



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I think Kamea was over 2 years old, lately she was flat footed and stuck them way in front of her when she sat. She had always had a funny little cough/sneeze that no matter how I medicated never went away. She ended up on daily baytril for maintenance and dex and sometimes another ab when she had flare-ups. Last weekend she had gasping attacks and I knew it was soon. Of course the next morning she was bright-eyed and active again. She rallied each time until tonight. She was cool, and lethargic, I gave her fluids and abs and a steroid sub-q just in caseâ€¦she was my Rally Queenâ€¦couldnâ€™t give up quite yet.
But this time was enough, and as we lay on my bed with her in the circle of my arms, she quietly left me.

Kamea originated from the TAS, where she was a surrender with a whole lot of other rats but they were euthanized upon admission for tumours and illness. There was 1 fawn hoodie girl and a little freaked out beige hoodie (If you know the TAS, the pics are usually just awful :roll

Then I heard the fawn girl was euthanized for â€œself-inflictingâ€ wounds on herself. Melissa went in and reported back to me that the little remaining girl was covered with lice and insisted that the TAS dose her with Revolution. I got worried about them not doing it and putting another rat to sleep, so Melissa pulled her out of there and met me at work on August 2st, 2007. Wow I just noticed something! August 21st, 2006 is the day the Bronlings were born. I wonder what will happen in 2008?

The scared skinny girl also had mites and a sparse rough coatâ€¦so no wonder that poor little fawn hoodie was scratching herself bloody!!! 8O 










She was soo frightened but willing to try to trust









She was named Kamea by javakittie, which is Hawaiian for "Little Darling"

4 days later her coat was improving and she was relaxing more with me, but other rats scared her rigid!










One night I fell asleep with her out on the bedâ€¦she soon became my Bed Rat, and would sleep in a cave of pillows I made for her or explore the bed as I slept. I would reach inside the Cave and stroke her when I woke up (light sleeper). She would even lie on her back for me to stroke her belly and sleep that way. LOL. She would wait for the alarm to sound twice and then would crawl up onto my neck like a ratty boa. The next snooze would get her to lick my chinâ€¦â€shut that racket off!â€
This rat got comfy 








Here I caught her on her back but she woke up when I focused the camera :roll:









Once she trusted me enough, I introâ€™d her to the Mini-Hordeâ€¦wow that was a rough time for both me and herâ€¦the frantic eyes saying â€œWhat did I do?? Why donâ€™t you love me anymore? Why am I in here with these horrible monsters!â€ 

Soon enough, being a bright girl, she figured it outâ€¦Butt Pillows!!









All the rats grew to love her and she would often randomly and gently lick whichever rat shoulders were walking by. Bronwen and she became almost inseparable, and Kamea loved Bear and Tucker, her sons almost as much.









Happy licky girl 









One thing my little gal always did was make me #1 in her world. As much as she loved the others she would leave them without a backward glance. When I would have her and Bronny out on the couch, Bronwen would be off in seconds exploring, but Kamea never ever left me. She would sleep lying on the pillow behind my head and lazily ooze onto my chest for body strokes. 
She was an incredible little gal, and I will miss her immensely.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. Maybe Hobbes and her can help eachother on their way <3 

It's great she found a home with you.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

She was really cute. And that's a sad story but a very touching one and I'm glad you shared it. 

Rest well, Kamea.

Btw... I â™¥ bed rats.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry :'(

Sleep well, play hard Kamea <3


----------

